# Egernia depressa price?



## hornet (Dec 20, 2010)

I havent seen many of these around but just curious about the normal price for E. depressa?


----------



## reptilife (Dec 20, 2010)

I have NEVER seen these for sale so pretty hard to suggest prices.
Other Egernias (Gidgee, Cunninghams, Land Mullets) seem to vary between $120-$180 privately, but have seen them for as much as $250 in stores.
Let us know if you find any!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 20, 2010)

Depends on whether they are southern or northern, anywhere from about $800 to $2000 per animal.


----------



## reptilife (Dec 20, 2010)

Geck82 said:


> Depends on whether they are southern or northern, anywhere from about $800 to $2000 per animal.



Geez! I'll stick to my Gidgee Skinks, I reckon!


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep Geck82 is on the money.


----------



## -Peter (Dec 21, 2010)

Since DECCW confiscated quite a few the expected price drop is some way off..


----------



## hornet (Dec 21, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Since DECCW confiscated quite a few the expected price drop is some way off..


 
what were they confiscated for?


----------



## kupper (Dec 21, 2010)

hornet said:


> what were they confiscated for?


 
wild caught origins


----------



## hornet (Dec 21, 2010)

kupper said:


> wild caught origins


 
No good, hopefully their numbers will slowly build up and the price come down in the not too distant future. Whats the going rate for cunninghams? Wouldnt mind giving them a go see if i like them or not


----------



## reptilife (Dec 21, 2010)

hornet said:


> No good, hopefully their numbers will slowly build up and the price come down in the not too distant future. Whats the going rate for cunninghams? Wouldnt mind giving them a go see if i like them or not



A trio sold here last week for $260. I just missed out, bugger it!

Seen them fairly often for around the $120-$180 mark.


----------



## hornet (Dec 21, 2010)

So $90 for a bub is a decent price?


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends what race of cunninghams you want.


----------



## hornet (Dec 21, 2010)

at this stage it really doesnt bother me, for now i just want to get to know the species, see if they appeal to me and if i want to get more


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know whether I am happy or sad that the DEC have cracked down on this species. While it is clear to me that there is ongoing habitat destruction in my area from the collectors who take these, I have to wonder whether or not the rarity in captivity and the subsequent high price tags will actually encourage even more of the same destruction?


----------



## bigguy (Dec 21, 2010)

Dave , unfortunately, with this species fetching up to $2000ea the temptation to visit WA on shopping sprees and making big money is just too great. Its the same with perthensis, wheeleri and wellseii. All of these fetch big money and are targeted as well


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 21, 2010)

Hopefully the fact that there are a decent number of these animals on the eastern side of Australia and that the authorities are closely watching this species and keepers associated with them it may reduce the illegal wild collection and habitat destruction that goes with it. The only down side to the species that holds it's market value so high is the fact that they are so slow to reproduce, only one or two young per year.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 21, 2010)

At least with the illegal collection of wellsi and wheeleri there is unlikely to be be habitat destruction. Only a week ago I discovered yet again fresh termite mounds ripped apart deep 
into DeGrey station which really annoys me and the owners.


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 22, 2010)

The temptations too great for people who can earn thousand's of dollars just for capturing a few lizards.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 22, 2010)

I could have sworn i saw E. depressa advertised for $600 on some website!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 22, 2010)

jesskie said:


> I could have sworn i saw E. depressa advertised for $600 on some website!


 
Was it an Aussie site? Unfortunately more of these are being bred overseas than here.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't remember where the site was from. Is that price for real?!!


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 23, 2010)

It sucks when you see aussie reptiles overseas cheaper than you can get them here, especially because there all originally illegally imported.


----------



## FAY (Dec 23, 2010)

We have a friend who breeds them, the nice red ones.

As far as we know, DEC came and took dna samples off them and microchipped them all.
They sell for about $1,200.00 each.


----------



## -Peter (Dec 23, 2010)

FAY said:


> We have a friend who breeds them, the nice red ones.
> 
> As far as we know, DEC came and took dna samples off them and microchipped them all.
> They sell for about $1,200.00 each.


 
and yellow as well Fay.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 23, 2010)

The yellow looking ones are the southern race and the red ones are the more expensive northern race.


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 24, 2010)

bigguy said:


> Dave , unfortunately, with this species fetching up to $2000ea the temptation to visit WA on shopping sprees and making big money is just too great. Its the same with perthensis, wheeleri and wellseii. All of these fetch big money and are targeted as well


 
You're quite right. Why doesn't DECC put a caveat on the high-demand, heavily poached species? Something along the lines of "notification within 24 hours of any breeding or sales event", individual microchipping etc etc. I mean, it would be a bit of a pain if you had these species but the high value would be worth it. This would limit the "production" of "paper work" that supports the collection/poaching of these animals. 

These are slow to reproduce animals (well, the depressa are) and no amount of wild collection will change that. Shinglebacks are also heavily collected because they're slow to breed and have small clutches- How many baby shinglebacks do you see on the market every year?. Dave and Bigguy are right, there needs to be something to discourage the collection and habitat destruction, and a caveat on the rare/valuable species might just do the trick.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 24, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Since DECCW confiscated quite a few the expected price drop is some way off..



So where are these ones destined? 

It would be nice to think that DECCW is not swayed by their monetiary value but puts then up in a ballot!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 24, 2010)

spongebob said:


> So where are these ones destined?
> 
> It would be nice to think that DECCW is not swayed by their monetiary value but puts then up in a ballot!


 
That would be great for us keepers but I think they might end up in reptile parks and zoos.


----------



## jinin (Dec 24, 2010)

spongebob said:


> So where are these ones destined?
> 
> It would be nice to think that DECCW is not swayed by their monetiary value but puts then up in a ballot!



The last thing you would want though, is someone comming along and winning them, then them dying in their possession due to lack of care..


----------

